# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Էլեկտրոնային ծխախոտ

## Elmo

Սրանից ՌենԱլեքս-ում ու AG ում եմ տեսել: Իբր թե սիգարետի ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ ա, իբր թե կարա օգնի թողել ծխելը:
Բայց ստեղ խոսովում ա սրա մասին ու երևում ա, որ էդքան էլ տենց չի:
Եկեք քննարկենք:

Հա ասեմ, որ ծխախոտ թեման տեսել եմ, բայց սա էդ թեմայի գրառում չի, դրա համար առանձին եմ բացում:

----------

Jarre (26.02.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Սովորական նիկոտինին փոխարինող միջոց է: Ոչ ավելին: Ու նպատակն էլ ոչ թե ծխախոտից հրաժարվելն է, այլ ծխախոտի խեժից ազատվելը: Մի խոսքով, սա չի կարող նպաստել ծխախոտից ձերբազատվելուն, պարզապես հնարավոր է դրա վնասների նվազեցում՝ մինչեւ փողերը պրծնելը:

----------


## Jarre

Ծխելը թարգելը մտքից պետք է սկսվի

----------

Artgeo (05.03.2009), Elmo (05.03.2009), Freeman (28.07.2010), Sambitbaba (16.08.2012), Արմինե (06.03.2009), Գևոր (02.08.2009), Սամվել (05.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Ճիշտ եք, մտքից պետք է սկսվի, սակայն պետք է նաեւ դրան հաջորդի գործողությունները՝ կոնկրետ ծրագրով: Իսկ այսօրերին գովազդվող նման միջոցները ոչ թե օգնում, այլ խանգարում են ծխախոտից վերջնականապես հրաժարվելու մտքին:

----------

Jarre (26.02.2009), Աթեիստ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ծխել եմ՝ կոլեգաներս առել էին ebay.com-ից այդ էլէկտրոնային բորշչը՝ էհ, կներեք, սիգարետը։ Էնտեղ անհամեմատ էժան է Էյ Ջի-մէյ-ջիներից։
Սկզբունքորեն առաջին տպավորությունները ցնցող են՝ գրպանիցդ հանում ես, առանց վառելու ծխում ու նորից դնում գրպանդ։ Զզվելի հոտ բոլորովին չկա, ցանկացած տեղ կարելի է ծխել առանց մարդկանց վնաս ու տհաճություն պատճառելու, մոխրաման ու կրակայրիչ չի պահանջվում, միակ խնդիրը լիցքավորումն է։ Մոլի ծխողին միայն մի բան կարող է հիասթափեցնել՝ կոկորդում տաք ծխի ու թոքերում էլ հագեցման զգացողությունը չկա։ Բայց եթե քարտրիջը նիկոտինային է (կան տարբեր համեր, նաև առանց նիկոտինի), ապա նույն թմրեցնող էֆեկտը կա։ Այսինքն «լոմկայից» այնուամենայնիվ դուրս ես գալիս, իսկ տաք ծխի ու թոքերը լցվելու զգացողությունների բացակայությունը հոգեբանական խնդիր է։ Այսինքն ծխախոտից ֆիզիկական (ոչ հոգեբանական) կախվածություն ունեցող մարդու համար սա սկզբունքորեն կարգին փոխարինիչ է ծխախոտին։ Մաքուր նիկոտին՝ առանց խեժի ու տարբեր թունաքիմիկատների։ Այսինքն ծխախոտից էլէկտրոնայինի անցնելը սկզբունքորեն ցանկության հարց է, իմ կարծիքով այն լրիվ լուծում է ֆիզիկական «լոմկայի» խնդիրը։ Մնում են հոգեբանական խնդիրները, ասենք՝ մոխիր թափ տալ, կրակայրիչը չրթացնել ու կպցնել, տաք ծուխ ու նման այլ ռոմանտիկ հիմար սովորույթները :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Ես ծխել եմ՝ կոլեգաներս առել էին ebay.com-ից այդ էլէկտրոնային բորշչը՝ էհ, կներեք, սիգարետը։ Էնտեղ անհամեմատ էժան է Էյ Ջի-մէյ-ջիներից։
> Սկզբունքորեն առաջին տպավորությունները ցնցող են՝ գրպանիցդ հանում ես, առանց վառելու ծխում ու նորից դնում գրպանդ։ Զզվելի հոտ բոլորովին չկա, ցանկացած տեղ կարելի է ծխել առանց մարդկանց վնաս ու տհաճություն պատճառելու, մոխրաման ու կրակայրիչ չի պահանջվում, միակ խնդիրը լիցքավորումն է։ Մոլի ծխողին միայն մի բան կարող է հիասթափեցնել՝ կոկորդում տաք ծխի ու թոքերում էլ հագեցման զգացողությունը չկա։ Բայց եթե քարտրիջը նիկոտինային է (կան տարբեր համեր, նաև առանց նիկոտինի), ապա նույն թմրեցնող էֆեկտը կա։ Այսինքն «լոմկայից» այնուամենայնիվ դուրս ես գալիս, իսկ տաք ծխի ու թոքերը լցվելու զգացողությունների բացակայությունը հոգեբանական խնդիր է։ Այսինքն ծխախոտից ֆիզիկական (ոչ հոգեբանական) կախվածություն ունեցող մարդու համար սա սկզբունքորեն կարգին փոխարինիչ է ծխախոտին։ Մաքուր նիկոտին՝ առանց խեժի ու տարբեր թունաքիմիկատների։ Այսինքն ծխախոտից էլէկտրոնայինի անցնելը սկզբունքորեն ցանկության հարց է, իմ կարծիքով այն լրիվ լուծում է ֆիզիկական «լոմկայի» խնդիրը։ Մնում են հոգեբանական խնդիրները, ասենք՝ մոխիր թափ տալ, կրակայրիչը չրթացնել ու կպցնել, տաք ծուխ ու նման այլ ռոմանտիկ հիմար սովորույթները


ես դրանից ուզու՛մ եմ  :LOL:  ի՞նչ արժե  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> ես դրանից ուզու՛մ եմ  ի՞նչ արժե


54 000 Դրամ կարծեմ ճիշտ եմ հիշում:
Ամեն քարտրիջը 1,3 դոլլար /ամեն քարտրիջը 30 հատիկ սիգարետ ա փոխարինում/ , բայց ստեղ գինը չեմ նայել, մենակ սիգարետինն եմ հիշում:

----------


## impression

> 54 000 Դրամ կարծեմ ճիշտ եմ հիշում:
> Ամեն քարտրիջը 1,3 դոլլար /ամեն քարտրիջը 30 հատիկ սիգարետ ա փոխարինում/ , բայց ստեղ գինը չեմ նայել, մենակ սիգարետինն եմ հիշում:


չէ, լավ, ես դեռ սովորականներով յոլա կգնամ  :Blush:   թաաաաաանկ ա

----------


## Elmo

> չէ, լավ, ես դեռ սովորականներով յոլա կգնամ   թաաաաաանկ ա


Եթե ինքը են ա ինչ նկարագրում են, ուրեմն արժե 54 000 տալ: Կամ կարելի ա մի քիչ սպասել, կէժանանա ինչպես ցանկացած էլեկտրոնիկա: Մենակ սիգարետային մագնատները չխանգարեն:

----------


## Հայկօ

Գոլորշի ես ծխում, փաստորեն...
Ահագին կարդացի, ինչքան գովեստ կար, մի էդքան էլ՝ բողոք՝ վաղաժամ մեռած ակումուլյատորների և այլ խառախուռեքի մասին: Չնայած՝ մի հետաքրքիր բան կար գրած: Պարզվում ա, իմ առողջ ապրելակերպ ժողովու՛րդ ջան, որ ծխելը հանգստացնում ա, որովհետև մարդը ծխելիս անկախ իրանից հիշում ա, թե ջահել վախտերը ոնց էր ուտում մոր կուրծքը (մոտավորապես նույն շարժումներն ա անում դիմածնոտային ապարատով), և այդ զգացումը բնազդորեն անդորրով ու ջերմությամբ է լցնում խեղճ ծխողի հոգին: Իսկ սույն հրաշքը էդ զգացողությունը լրիվ պահպանում ա:

Համ էլ՝ ծխելիս վառված խեժն ու թուղթը շատ ավելի վնասակար են, քան նիկոտինը, էնպես որ սա բավականին լավ տարբերակ ա՝ էն իմաստով, որ համ էդ ամեն ինչը բացառում ա, համ էլ նիկոտինային քաղցը հագեցնելու համար ստիպված չես լինում ձիու դոզայով նիկոտին ծամել կամ կպցնել մաշկիդ (ասում են՝ տենց բաներ էլ կան):

Ինձ համար էս ավելի շատ ինքնախաբեություն ա ու հետաքրքիր խաղալիք, քան թե՝ լուրջ գործիք: Մանավանդ որ՝ թարգելու միտք չունեմ :Ճ:

----------


## Elmo

> Այսինքն ծխախոտից ֆիզիկական (ոչ հոգեբանական) կախվածություն ունեցող մարդու համար սա սկզբունքորեն կարգին փոխարինիչ է ծխախոտին։


Իմ մոտ կախվածությունը հենց հոգեբանական ա, բայց կոնկրետ տաք ծխի ու թոքերի հագեցվածության առումով չէ: Հենց էդ ծխելու պրոցեսն ա կախում առաջացնում: Որ չեմ ծխում ոնց որ աշխատանքից հեռացված մարդու տեղը տեղ չի տալիս՝ այ տենց տեղս տեղ չի տալիս, ոնց որ պարապ մնացած լինեմ, կենցաղիցս մի կտոր պոկած, տարած լինեն: Դեռ շատ տարիներ առաջ ասում էի «եթե լինի մի ձող, որը քաշելուց ծուխ հանի ու նույն բումունքն ունենա, ես կանցնեմ դրան ու կթողնեմ ծխելը»: Հիմա ձողը կա, մնում ա անցնելը  :LOL:

----------


## Արմինե

> Ծխելը թարգելը մտքից պետք է սկսվի


Միանգամայն ճիշտ եք: Մարդու մտքին պետք է  տեղ լինի:
 Օր.՝ հայրս մոտ 30 տարի  անընդմեջ ծխելուց  հետո թարգեց, այն էլ ինչ ծխել...  նենց  լավ  է, որ էլ չի ծխում :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես դրանից ուզու՛մ եմ  ի՞նչ արժե


Հաստատ չարժէ դրան 54000 դրամ տալ, մանավանդ որ ամենաէժան մոդելներից են այդ գնով «հրամցնում»։ Եթե կրեդիտ քարտ ունես, ապա կարող ես այն paypal-ում գրանցել ու գնել օրինակ այստեղից՝ Electronic Cigarettes with Chargers and 10-Refills Set  17 դոլարով, առաքումն անվճար (աշխարհով մեկ, Հայաստանն էլ հետը)։ Կան ավելի լավ մոդելներ, մի փոքր ավել գնով, ասենք շատ շատ 30 դոլար, բայց ոչ 54000 դրամ՝ այսինքն 5 անգամ թանկ :Tongue: ։ Կարելի է գնել նաև ebay.com-ից, միայն թե երբեմն առաքումը ավելի թանկ է նստում, քան հենց ինքը՝ ապրանքը։

----------


## ivy

Լավ բանի անունը _սիգարետ_ չի լինի, թեկուզ էլեկտրոնային:

----------

Apsara (27.02.2009), soultaker (16.08.2012), Աթեիստ (27.02.2009), Արմինե (27.02.2009), Գևոր (02.08.2009), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ծխելը թարգելը մտքից պետք է սկսվի


*Մոդերատորական:ՕՖՖՏՈՊ: Jarre-յի այս գրառման շնորհակալությունները պատահաբար ջնջել եմ (շնորհակալություն էի ուզում տալ...), հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը, խնդրում եմ, ով տվել է նորից տա:*

----------


## Արամ

Երևի բոլորտ էլ տեղյակ եք Էլեկտրոնային Սիգարետներից, եթե ոչ խնդրեմ` ծանոթացեք: Ուզում եմ իմ համար գնեմ, ինչ որ մեկը տեղյակ է Հայաստանում վաճառվում է արդյոք և որտեղ? Մեկ էլ մի նրբություն կա, արդյոք նույն սիգարետի կայֆնա? :Love:

----------


## ministr

էշությունա... ինչ տարբերություն ինչի ռակ... բերանի խոռոչի թե թոքերի...

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին երկու գրառումներն այս թեմային միացվել են նորաբաց նույնաբովանդակ թեմայից:*

----------

Արամ (13.01.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Փորձել եմ: Հիմարություն ա` անհոտ, անհամ ծուխ ես շնչում, ոչ էլ զգում ես, որ ծուխ ա գալիս: Ոնց որ 1/0.1 սիգարետ ծխես, բայց առանց համ ու հոտ: Իմ փորձացը իտալիաից էր բերված` մեջը եսիմ-ինչ էր, որը վերջանում էր իսկ դրա «վերալիցքավորումը» բավականին թանկ էր՝ շպտրեցի գնաց  :Jpit: :
Չեմ հասկանում դրա իմաստը... Եթե արտադրված ա հագեցնելու ու բնականաբար` սիգարետ չծխելու համար, ապա չի հագեցնում, սուտ ա:

----------


## ars83

> Ուզում եմ իմ համար գնեմ, ինչ որ մեկը տեղյակ է Հայաստանում վաճառվում է արդյոք և որտեղ?


Վաճառվում է: Քրոջս ղեկավարը ծխում է, 7500 դրամով է գնել, բայց չգիտեմ կոնկրետ որտեղից:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուզում եմ իմ համար գնեմ, ինչ որ մեկը տեղյակ է Հայաստանում վաճառվում է արդյոք և որտեղ? Մեկ էլ մի նրբություն կա, արդյոք նույն սիգարետի կայֆնա?


Մաշտոցի վրայի AG-ում եմ տեսել: Նույն սիգարետի կայֆը ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող տալ:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Փորձել եմ: Հիմարություն ա` անհոտ, անհամ ծուխ ես շնչում, ոչ էլ զգում ես, որ ծուխ ա գալիս: Ոնց որ 1/0.1 սիգարետ ծխես, բայց առանց համ ու հոտ: Իմ փորձացը իտալիաից էր բերված` մեջը եսիմ-ինչ էր, որը վերջանում էր իսկ դրա «վերալիցքավորումը» բավականին թանկ էր՝ շպտրեցի գնաց :
> Չեմ հասկանում դրա իմաստը... Եթե արտադրված ա հագեցնելու ու բնականաբար` սիգարետ չծխելու համար, ապա չի հագեցնում, սուտ ա:


Չնայած, միգուցե էդքան էլ սուտ չի: Իմ դեպքում իհարկե տենց էր, բայց ես թունդ սիգարետի եմ սովոր + թարգել էդքան էլ չեմ ուզում: 
Թարգելու առաջին էտապը ցանկությունն ա, էդ դեպքում միգուցե աշխատի: Սակայն, ամեն դեպքում` ցանկանացողն ու թարգելուն ձկտողը իմ կարծիքով, կարող է թարգել առանց նման ակսեսուարների  :Unsure: :

----------


## Արամ

Դրանք թարգելու համար են ? :Shok:  Ես չեմ ուզում թարգեմ, որ ուզենամ թարգեմ, պիտի 8000 փող տամ դրանից առնեմ, ենա մի ամսվա սիգարետիս փողնա :Smile:  Ես գիտեի ուղղակի թիթիզնալու բանա :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> թիթիզնալու բանա


Էդ դեպքում կրկնակի հիմարություն ա: Ավելի լավ ա հին ու բարի սրգարետը ծխես, դրանից գոնե միկրո-հաճույք ես ստանում  :Jpit: :

----------

Արամ (13.01.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Էդ դեպքում կրկնակի հիմարություն ա: Ավելի լավ ա հին ու բարի սրգարետը ծխես, դրանից գոնե միկրո-հաճույք ես ստանում :


Մի անգամ խոսացել ենք ետ հարցի շուրջ ուղղակի, ինձ հարմար սիգարետ չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ:

----------


## V!k

> Երևի բոլորտ էլ տեղյակ եք Էլեկտրոնային Սիգարետներից, եթե ոչ խնդրեմ` ծանոթացեք: Ուզում եմ իմ համար գնեմ, ինչ որ մեկը տեղյակ է Հայաստանում վաճառվում է արդյոք և որտեղ? Մեկ էլ մի նրբություն կա, արդյոք նույն սիգարետի կայֆնա?


 VIP անվտանգություն ապահովող ծառայությունն ա ներմուծում Հայաստան,իրանց խանութում կաˋ  Սարյան(եթե չեմ սխալվում Սարյան 24) փողոցի վրա, փոստի շենքի կողքի շենքն ա: Նաև AG խանութում էլ են վաճառում, էլի VIP-ն ա AG-ին տվել:

----------

Արամ (13.01.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մի անգամ խոսացել ենք ետ հարցի շուրջ ուղղակի, ինձ հարմար սիգարետ չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ:


Հիշում եմ, Արամ ջան: Բայց սա հաստատ օպտիմալ տարբերակ չի:
Բացի նրանից, որ սիգարետի կայֆը, համն ու հոտ չկա, նաև ծխելու պրոցեսն ա «անհամ»…  Օրինակ, քաշելուց ներս գնացող ծուխի տեղը օդ, ոնց որ հասարակ բերանով շնչելու դեպքում: Քաշելուց վառվող կրակի ու սիգատերի կամաց-կամաց վերջանալու փոխարեն տեսնում ես վառվող կարմիր լույս… Զգում ես, որ քաշելուց մեջը ինչ որ բան ա սկսում աշխատել, այլ ոչ այրվող թութունի ձայնը... Մի խոսքով` Կինդեր Սյուրպրիզ ես ծխում  :Jpit: :

----------

Gayl (13.01.2011), Kuk (13.01.2011), Արամ (13.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի երկու ֆենոմեն էլ ես ավելացնեմ ՝ Երբ բլոտ խաղալուց ծխումես ՝սիգարետը բերանիդ ծայրում դրած ու ծուխը լցվում ա աչքերդ ,եդ արդեն կայֆ ա :LOL:  ու երբ ծխում-պրծնում ես, հավեսով կտցնում ես մի չորս մետր հեռու, կամ նույն հավեսով ճզմում մոխրամանի մեջ... Ու տենց էլի... :Wink:

----------

Gayl (13.01.2011), Kuk (13.01.2011), Life (13.01.2011), Ungrateful (13.01.2011), Ձայնալար (13.01.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Դրանք թարգելու համար են ? Ես չեմ ուզում թարգեմ, որ ուզենամ թարգեմ, պիտի 8000 փող տամ դրանից առնեմ, ենա մի ամսվա սիգարետիս փողնա Ես գիտեի ուղղակի թիթիզնալու բանա


Ամենևին, էլեկտրական սիգրետով երբեք չես  «թարգի» , հակառակ դրա՝ ավելի է պահանջը շատանում: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ ՛՛քիմիա՛՛ է ամեն վատ հետևանք կարող ես ստանալ:

----------


## e-armenians

Ոչ մեկին չեմ ցանկանում վիրավորել, սակայն ամենամեծ հիմարությունն այն է, երբ մտադրվել ես սիգարետից ազատվել, ու հույսդ դնում ես ինչ-որ բաների վրա՝ էլեկտրոնային չգիտեմ ինչեր եւ այլն, այդ թվում՝ դեղեր:

Ի՞նչ էիք ցանկանում, որ նման միջոցները Ձեր ուղեղից վերացնեին սիգարետի ու ծխի հետ կապված զգացումնե՞րը: Թե վերացնեք՝ ինքներդ եք վերացնելու, իսկ մյուս ամեն ինչը պարզապես կարող են օգնել կամ էլ կարող են չօգնել:

Այնպես որ, նախ՝ վերջնական տրամադրվեք, ու հետո նոր միայն փորձեք ազատվել սիգարետից:

Թե չէ, ամենահեշտ բանն աշխարհում էն է, որ ասենք՝ էս մեթոդը հիմարություն էր, ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԷԼ ԵՍ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԾԽԵԼՍ...

----------

Freeman (19.04.2011), Sambitbaba (16.08.2012), հովարս (19.04.2011)

----------


## Universe

Ո՞վ է օգտագործել:
Ինչպե՞ս են օգտագործում:
Կա՞ արդյունք:

---------------------------
Էսօր աչքովս ընկավ, գնեցի, ու հիմա ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում աշխատեցնել:
Զարյադչնիկը միացրել եմ, 3 ժամ զարյադկա, քարթրիջը դրել եմ, ու ծուխ չկա :Think:

----------


## ARMbrain

> Ո՞վ է օգտագործել:
> Ինչպե՞ս են օգտագործում:
> Կա՞ արդյունք:
> 
> ---------------------------
> Էսօր աչքովս ընկավ, գնեցի, ու հիմա ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում աշխատեցնել:
> Զարյադչնիկը միացրել եմ, 3 ժամ զարյադկա, քարթրիջը դրել եմ, ու ծուխ չկա


Ես չեմ օգտագործել դրա համարել չգիդեմ խի ծուխ չկա, բայց ծանոթներիցս մեկը մի 2 ամիս ծխելով ետ սիգարետը դաթարեցրեց սիգարետ ծխելը. արթեն մի քանի տարի է չի ծխում...

----------

Universe (15.08.2012)

----------


## otar

ունեմ ծանոթներ, ովքեր ծխելը թարգել են էս ձևով... բայց միևնույն ա կարծում եմ ներշնչանքի հարց ա.
ամեն դեպքում, եթե սա օգնում ա /ինչպես հասկանում եմ տենց էլ կա/ լավ բան ա շատ

----------

Universe (15.08.2012), Varzor (15.08.2012)

----------


## Universe

Ուրեմն ասեմ:
ԱմենաՏԽՈՒՐ բանը էնա, որ ծխում ես էլեկտրոնայինը, ուզում ես կտտացնես չի կտում ու  ներվայինությունից հանում իսկականն ես ծխում  :Sad:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էդ դեպքում կրկնակի հիմարություն ա: Ավելի լավ ա հին ու* բարի սրգարետը* ծխես, դրանից գոնե միկրո-հաճույք ես ստանում :


Հետաքրքիր արտահայտություն է. բարի սիգարետ:
Բարի մարդասպան…

*Վիճակագրություն:*

*ա/* Եղբորս կինը թարգեց ծխելը մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ, մեկ, թե երկու շաբաթ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետ ծխելուց հետո:

*բ/*  Եղբայրս անցել է էլեկտրոնային սիգարետի արդեն մոտ մեկ տարի ու ձեռքից բաց չի թողնում: Մոռանում եմ հարսիս հարցնել. իսկ քնած ժամանակ չի՞ ծխում… Մի խոսքով, դարձել է էլեկտրոնայինսիգարետամոլ, ու կարծում եմ, մոռացել է արդեն, որ դրան անցավ՝ թարգելու նպատակով: Կարծում եմ, թուլամորթ է ուղղակի… Բայց այստեղ մեկը լավ միտք հղացավ, որ սիգարեթը շատերին մոր կուրծքն է հիշեցնում, և այդ է չթարգելու պատճառը: Այնպես որ, որոշել եմ "փոքրիկին" ծննդյանը սոսկա նվիրել. նախ, որ անվտանգ է, և երկրորդ, միգուցէ դա՞ կօգնի:

*գ/* Ընկերս մի քանի ամիս էլեկտրոնային ծխելուց հետո, մի կողմ նետեց այն ու նորից սկսես սիգարետ ծխել:

*դ/* Ես ու կինս որոշեցինք թարգել ծխելը, և թարգեցինք մեկ վայրկյանում, ուղղակի *որոշելով* թարգել: Չենք ծխում արդեն մոտ ութ տարի: Ասեմ, որ ես ծխում էի օրեկան երկու-երեք տուփ, իսկ կինս՝ դրա մոտավորապես կեսը: Ծխել եմ մոտ երեսունհինգ տարի:

----------

Universe (16.08.2012), Varzor (17.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.08.2013), Ֆոտոն (17.08.2012)

----------


## Peace

> Եղբայրս անցել է էլեկտրոնային սիգարետի արդեն մոտ մեկ տարի ու ձեռքից բաց չի թողնում:


Ինձ թվում է եղբայրդ բավականին կազմակերպված ու կոկիկ մարդ է, որ կարողանում է այդքան երկար ժամանակ էլ. սիգ-ին դեն չնետել, որովհետև ինքը շատ անհարմար բան է, նախ՝ ֆիլտրերը, փոքր բաներ են մի տեղ գնում ես մեռանում ես, կամ երկար ես դուրսը մնում մեջի ձեթատիպը վերջանում է, ավելորդ չի լինում, ուրիշից էլ էդ պահին չես կարող վերցնել, կամ մարտկոցն է վերջանում, հետո՝ սիրտ է պետք, որ էդ ախմախությանը անըդհատ լիցքավորես, հեռախոսի նման չի մի անգամ լիցքավորես, մի երկու օր չմտածես դրա մասին: Սրանք լրիվ նյարդայնացնող բաներ են ու ամեն ինչը տեղնուտեղին անելու համար իրոք պինդ նյարդեր են պետք ու կազմակերպվածություն: 

Ամուսինս էլ մեկ շաբաթում էլ. սիգ.-ի օգնությամբ թարգեց ծխելը: Ծխում էր երկուսուկեսից-երեք տուփ օրական: Էլ.-ից վազ անցնողը չէր, ուղղակի վերևում նշածներս անելու հավեսը չուներ: Հիմա թեև չի ծխում, բայց հենց պարապ է մնում դատարկություն է զգում ու իրեն մի ուրիշ ընկեր գտավ՝ նարգիլլե: Ծխախոտից լավ է, բայց ոնց եմ նյարդայնանում, որ մի կարևոր բան լսում, մեկ էլ կողքից նարգիլլեյի ջրի բխկբխկոցը...

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուրեմն ասեմ:
> ԱմենաՏԽՈՒՐ բանը էնա, որ ծխում ես էլեկտրոնայինը, ուզում ես կտտացնես չի կտում ու  ներվայինությունից հանում իսկականն ես ծխում


Լավ բիզնես մտածեցի` էլեկտրոնային սիգարետներ, կտտացնելու համար նախատեսված մոխիրով  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որտեղից կարելի է ճարել էլ. սիգարետի բարակ մոդելների համար նախատեսված կապսուլաներից?

----------


## Universe

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որտեղից կարելի է ճարել էլ. սիգարետի բարակ մոդելների համար նախատեսված կապսուլաներից?


«ՓԵԹԱԿ» Փակ Բաժնետիրական Ընկերությունից )))

----------

Varzor (18.08.2012)

----------


## masivec

Իսկ ո՞ր ֆիրմայինը արժի առնել,կամ որոնք են նորմալ բան

----------


## Վիշապ

Ահագին շուկան հետազոտելուց ու կարծիքներ կարդալուց հետո գնեցի սա՝

v2cigs.jpg

Երկու շաբաթից ավել թարկել եմ իսկականը անցել եմ սրան:
Ի տարբերություն երկու տարի առաջվա ծխածս էլ. սիգարեթի, սա ապահովում է թոքերը լցնելու ու կոկորդին «խփելու» զգացողությունը լրիվ իսկականի նման: 
Էստեղ, ԱՄՆ-ում նույն հաճախությամբ սա ծխելը ավելի էժան է նստում, քան թե իսկական ծխախոտը (իսկականի մի տուփը սկսում է 5-6 դոլարից):
Համերի, նիկոտինի թնդության կարգին ընտրություն կա: Կարելի է նաև ընտրել  սիգարեթի գույնը ու երկարությունը, վերջինից կախված է նաև ակումուլյատորի հզորությունը, ես միջինն եմ ընտրել, գոհ եմ: 
Ես ծխում եմ նաև տանս մեջ, որտեղ ծխելն արգելված է ու ծխի դետեկտորներ կան: Գործի տեղը դե ամաչում եմ, չնայած ոչ հոտ կա ոչ էլ պասիվ ծխելու պրոբլեմ:

Մի խոսքով բավարարված հաճախորդ եմ :Ճ

Մանրամասների, հարցերի ու գնելու համար այստեղ՝  V2CIGS

Ամեն տեղ առաքում են կարծես թե, միջազգային առաքումը՝ $5:

Առնելուց օգտագործեք զեղչի կուպոն-կոդ (էնտեղ լրացնելու տեղ կա), կստանաք 15% զեղչ: Կուպոնի կոդեր կարելի է քոփի անել ասենք էստեղից՝

http://ecigscoupondepot.com/v2-cigs-coupon/

Բարի նիկոտինային ինգալացիաներ :ճ

----------

Freeman (08.08.2013), Աթեիստ (08.08.2013)

----------


## masivec

Իսկ Երևանում տեղ գիտես, որ կարելիա գնել նորմալը?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ Երևանում տեղ գիտես, որ կարելիա գնել նորմալը?


Ցավոք չգիտեմ: Եթե չես շտապում, ապա օնլայն առնելը երևի թե ավելի ձեռնտու կլինի:

----------


## TatevY

Եթե չեմ սխալում կիրառվում է բժշկի նշանակությամբ… Հանդիսանում է հոգոբանական փոխարինող միջոց և կիրառվում է ծխելու ցանկություն ունենալու ժամանակ…  :Viannen 14:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե չեմ սխալում կիրառվում է բժշկի նշանակությամբ… Հանդիսանում է հոգոբանական փոխարինող միջոց և կիրառվում է ծխելու ցանկություն ունենալու ժամանակ…


Էլեկտրոնային սիգարետը նույնքան կապ ունի բժշկի հետ ինչքան նարգիլեն (չգիտեմ, սա հայերեն ա թե չէ) ։)

Շատ լավ *հոդված ա*։

Ուրիշ լավ *հոդված։*

----------


## Artgeo

> Բարի նիկոտինային ինգալացիաներ :ճ


Վիշապ, օգնել, օգնել ես, թնդությունը ինչքա՞ն ընտրեմ: 6, 8, 12  ա առաջարկում, հիմա սև մալբորո եմ ծխում կամ սպիտակ, եթե Երևանում եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, իսկ սրանից հետո թարկելը ավելի հե՞շտ ա, թե նույն կախվածությունն ա ավելի քիչ վնասով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, օգնել, օգնել ես, թնդությունը ինչքա՞ն ընտրեմ: 6, 8, 12  ա առաջարկում, հիմա սև մալբորո եմ ծխում կամ սպիտակ, եթե Երևանում եմ:


Իմ ծխածը տոկոսներով էր` 2.4%, 1.8%, 1.2%, 0.6%, 0%։ Ամեն մեկից մի–մի  տուփ առ փորձի…




> Ժող, իսկ սրանից հետո թարկելը ավելի հե՞շտ ա, թե նույն կախվածությունն ա ավելի քիչ վնասով:


Ես տենց թարկեցի… Բայց անհատական է երևի։

----------

Ձայնալար (27.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Ժող, Երևանում ինչ որ տեղ չգիտե՞ք որ կա սրանից կամ ինչ որ փորձված բան։

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ ծխածը տոկոսներով էր` 2.4%, 1.8%, 1.2%, 0.6%, 0%։ Ամեն մեկից մի–մի  տուփ առ փորձի…
> 
> 
> 
> Ես տենց թարկեցի… Բայց անհատական է երևի։


էս դեպքում էլ ա տոկոս, նենց հոգնած եմ, կետը չէի նկատել  :Smile:  0.6, 0.8, 1.2 

Նախնական սրանից եմ ուզում առնեմ, տենամ ոնց ա http://www.v2cigs.eu/v2-cigs-starter...cigarette-kits

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ ծխածը տոկոսներով էր` 2.4%, 1.8%, 1.2%, 0.6%, 0%։ Ամեն մեկից մի–մի  տուփ առ փորձի…
> 
> 
> 
> Ես տենց թարկեցի… Բայց անհատական է երևի։


էս դեպքում էլ ա տոկոս, նենց հոգնած եմ, կետը չէի նկատել  :Smile:  0.6, 0.8, 1.2 

Նախնական սրանից եմ ուզում առնեմ, տենամ ոնց ա http://www.v2cigs.eu/v2-cigs-starter...cigarette-kits

----------


## Վիշապ

> էս դեպքում էլ ա տոկոս, նենց հոգնած եմ, կետը չէի նկատել  0.6, 0.8, 1.2 
> 
> Նախնական սրանից եմ ուզում առնեմ, տենամ ոնց ա http://www.v2cigs.eu/v2-cigs-starter...cigarette-kits


Եթե թունդ ծխող ես (0.4մգ ու բարձր) ապա 1.8–ից սկսի։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինձ էսօրվա մեջ արագ պետքա իմանալ, թե որտեղից կարող եմ գնել Երևանում լավ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետ: Բարի մարդիկ, օգնեք  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Ինձ էսօրվա մեջ արագ պետքա իմանալ, թե որտեղից կարող եմ գնել Երևանում լավ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետ: Բարի մարդիկ, օգնեք


Վահե ջան, եթե իհարկե կարծիք հետաքրքրում ա՝ էս վերջերս "GAMUCCI"-ի "լավ" էլէկտրոնային սիգարետ գնել էի, մոտովորապես 100$ էր։ Ու հեչ դուրս չէր եկել, ըստ իս անիմաստ բանա։ Եթե քո համար ես ուզում կարող եմ իմը տամ փորձես(մի հատ չօգտագործած ֆիլտր ունեմ), եթե դուրդ կա խանութը կասեմ կառնես։

Էս էլ խանութը։

----------

Yellow Raven (09.12.2014)

----------


## Alximik

Ես ինետից նարգիլե պատվիրի էլեկտրական։ Դե ես ծխող չեմ, իմ համար էնքանոր ղբաղմունք եր, ընկերներիս դուրը եկավ։ Պրոստը թանկ էր ,մոտ 40$, կարտրիջներնել հատը մոտ 1000դրամ, բայց ասեմ իսկական նարգիլեից լավնա։

----------

Yellow Raven (09.12.2014)

----------


## Alximik

Դրա օրիգինալը 100$ ավելա, իմը չինականն էր, լիստում ծախում են սիգարետներել ու նարգիլեել, բայց թանկա շատ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահե ջան, եթե իհարկե կարծիք հետաքրքրում ա՝ էս վերջերս "GAMUCCI"-ի "լավ" էլէկտրոնային սիգարետ գնել էի, մոտովորապես 100$ էր։ Ու հեչ դուրս չէր եկել, ըստ իս անիմաստ բանա։ Եթե քո համար ես ուզում կարող եմ իմը տամ փորձես(մի հատ չօգտագործած ֆիլտր ունեմ), եթե դուրդ կա խանութը կասեմ կառնես։
> 
> Էս էլ խանութը։


Չէ, իմ համար չի, նվեր պետքա առնեմ... Ու պատվերով նվերա  :Jpit:

----------


## armatura

Երևանում էս պահին որևէ մասնագիտացված խանութ կա էլեկտրոնային սիգարետների ու քարթրիջներ վաճառող?  Ուզում եմ եղբորս օգնել ազատվել ծխելուց մեկ տարվա ընթացքում, հուսալի օֆլայն խանութ է պետք:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Երևանում էս պահին որևէ մասնագիտացված խանութ կա էլեկտրոնային սիգարետների ու քարթրիջներ վաճառող?  Ուզում եմ եղբորս օգնել ազատվել ծխելուց մեկ տարվա ընթացքում, հուսալի օֆլայն խանութ է պետք:


Էլեկտրոնային սիգարետը չի օգնի

----------


## armatura

> Էլեկտրոնային սիգարետը չի օգնի


Շատերին օգնել է, սկզբում եթե օգնի իսկական սիգարետների թիվը նվազեցնել կիսով չափ, էլի կհամարեմ լավ արդյունք: Էնպես որ հարցս մնում է բաց...

----------


## Chuk

Տերյանի վրա խանութ կար, բայց հաստատ չեմ հիշում որ շենքում էր: Կարծեմ Սայաթ Նովայի խաչմերուկի մոտ, քարտեզում որ նայում եմ, 57 կամ 59 շենքն ա լինում: Բայց կարող ա ավելի վերև էր՝ դեպի Մոսկովյան փողոց, ամեն դեպքում էդ մայթին: Հենց կոնկրետ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետների խանութ չի, Նարգիլե, բան, էդ տիպի ապրանքներ են, բայց դրանց տեսականի էլ ունեին:

----------

armatura (20.08.2015)

----------


## impression

ես էսօր դրանից առա, ու որոշել եմ, որ էլ չեմ վերադառնալու էն ավանդականին: տեսնենք ինչ կլինի, հույսեր եմ կապում, որ շուտով ընդհանրապես կթարգեմ: ամեն դեպքում հավեսն էն ա, որ հոտ չի գալիս, էդ տիպի վնաս չի առողջությանը, էդ անտեր պահանջն էլ ինչ-որ չափով բավարարում ես:

----------

boooooooom (03.04.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> ես էսօր դրանից առա, ու որոշել եմ, որ էլ չեմ վերադառնալու էն ավանդականին: տեսնենք ինչ կլինի, հույսեր եմ կապում, որ շուտով ընդհանրապես կթարգեմ: ամեն դեպքում հավեսն էն ա, որ հոտ չի գալիս, էդ տիպի վնաս չի առողջությանը, էդ անտեր պահանջն էլ ինչ-որ չափով բավարարում ես:


Բա ձեն հանեիր, էջանով բերեի  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

բա ինչ իմանայի, Չուկ ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## insider

Մի քիչ թարմացնեմ էս թեման: Ոնց որ թե էս շուկան բավականին աճել ա, էլ.սիգարետների համար նախատեսված սարքերն էլ ահագին փոխվել, կատարելագործվել են: Հիմիկվա սարքերին, որ նայում ես, նախկին էլ.սիգարետի ընդհանրապես նման չի: Համ էլ առավել մատչելի են:
Ուզում եմ անցնեմ օրգանիզմի թունավորման էլեկտրանային տարբերակին  :LOL:  ու ուզում եմ իմանալ, իրոք, ավանդականի հետ համեմատ, էդ առավելություններն ունի, թե ինչ գրում են միֆ ա՞.

1.Առավել քիչ ես թունավորում օրգանիզմդ, քանի որ հեղուկը, որը ծխում ես, բաղկացած ա գլիցերինից (VG), պրոպիլենգլիկոլից (PG),  նիկոտինից ու սննդային արոմատիզատորներից (ոնց հասկացա սա կարա լինի, կարա չլինի) /կուզեի բժիշկներից լսել, թե առաջին երկու նյութերը ինչ են իրենցից իրականում ներկայացնում/,
2.Ծխի անդուր հոտը կվերանա ձեռքերից, բերանից, շորերի վրայից
3.Բերանում տհաճ համի զգացողությունը կվերանա /օրինակ` առավոտյան արթնանալիս/
4.Ախոռժակդ կբացվի /ոնց որ ծխելը թարկելու դեպքում/
5.Որոշ ժամանակ անց, եթե ստացվի անալոգը իրոք թարկել, կարելի ա նիկոտինի քանակությունը հեղուկում քչացնել, քչացնել ու հասցնել զրոի ու ծխել գլիցերին+պրոպիլենգլիկոլ, որը իբր լրիվ անվտանգ ա:
6.Շնչառությունդ տեղը կգա ու ավանդական ծխախոտի հետ կապված այլ վատ երևույթները կվերանան:
7.Արտաբերած ծուխը վտանգավոր չի պասիվ ծխողների համար:

մի քանի հարց էլ, թե ժամանակ ունեք ...

1.Հասարակական վայրերում, որտեղ ծխել չի կարելի, թույլատրելի ա՞ /սրճարան, կինո, օդանավակայան .../
2.Քանի որ հիմիկվա էլ.սիգարետների սարքերի մեծ մասը աշխատում են 18650 Li-ion մարտկոցներով, կարելի ա՞ այն վերցնել օդանավի սրահ,
3.Ամենօրյա օգտագործման դեպքում անհարմարություն չե՞ք զգում սարքի չափերից, մարտկոցն ամեն օր լիցքավորելուց, հեղուկը լցնելուց, մարդաշատ վայրերում օգտագործելուց:
4.WHO-ի կողմից մեկնաբանություն կա՞ էլ.սիգարետի, ավելի ճիշտ էդ դրա հեղուկի վտանգավորության մասին, ես ման եկա չգտա:
5.Ու ամենակարևորը իրո՞ք թարկել եք ավանդական սիգարետ ծխելը ու ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ հետո, եթե այո, նորից ցանկություն չի՞ առաջացել անցնել ավանդականին, թե՞ արդեն անցել եք:

Գիտեմ, որ ամենալավ տարբերակը, էդ ծխելը թողնելն ա, բայց դե չի ստացվում, սա էլ որպես չարյաց փոքրագույն:

----------

John (24.01.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 1.Հասարակական վայրերում, որտեղ ծխել չի կարելի, թույլատրելի ա՞ /սրճարան, կինո, օդանավակայան .../


Կարծեմ ոչ մի երկրում հստակ չի օրենսդրությունը, բայց շատ տեղեր հասարակական վայրերում արգելված են թե սովորական,, թե էլեկտրոնային սիգարետները:

Ու դա էլ ա միֆ, որ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետները անվնաս են, FDA-ը զգուշացնում է, որ վնասակար են ու ծխելու «անվնաս ալտերնատիվը» չեն հանդիսանում:

Ամեն դեպքում ամենաճիշտը թարկելն ա, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի պետք ա փորձես: Իսկ առողջական նկատառումներով էլեկտրոնային սիգարետին անցնելը ինքնախաբեություն ա:

----------

insider (25.01.2017), Sambitbaba (24.01.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կիսվեմ իմ իմացածով ու փորձով:




> 1.Հասարակական վայրերում, որտեղ ծխել չի կարելի, թույլատրելի ա՞ /սրճարան, կինո, օդանավակայան .../


Ոչ, այն տեղերում որտեղ ծխելն արգելված է, դա վերաբերում է նաև էլեկտրոնայինին:



> 2.Քանի որ հիմիկվա էլ.սիգարետների սարքերի մեծ մասը աշխատում են 18650 Li-ion մարտկոցներով, կարելի ա՞ այն վերցնել օդանավի սրահ,


Հենց պետք է վերցնել օդանավի սրահ: Սովորաբար Li-ion մարտկոցներով սարքերը չի թույլատրվում հանձնել որպես հաշվառվող ուղեբեռ, ներառյալ՝ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետները: Օդանավի զուգարանում էլեկտրոնային ծխել միևնույն է չի կարելի :Ճ



> 3.Ամենօրյա օգտագործման դեպքում անհարմարություն չե՞ք զգում սարքի չափերից, մարտկոցն ամեն օր լիցքավորելուց, հեղուկը լցնելուց, մարդաշատ վայրերում օգտագործելուց:


Կախված է մոդելից, Ձեր կոստյումի գրպանների չափերից, հարմարվողականության աստիճանից և այլն: Կան կոմպակտ (սովորական սիգարետի չափերից ոչ շատ մեծ) մոդելներ, միանգամյա օգտագործվող քարթրիջներով ու պահեստային լրացուցիչ սիրագետով, որոնց ամեն մի ժամանոց լիցքավորումը 200-300 «մուխ» է ապահովում (մեկ-երկու օրվա նիկոտինային դոզա միջին ծխողի համար):

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



> 4.WHO-ի կողմից մեկնաբանություն կա՞ էլ.սիգարետի, ավելի ճիշտ էդ դրա հեղուկի վտանգավորության մասին, ես ման եկա չգտա:


Հիմնական մեսիջը հետևյալն է՝ գոլորշի առաջացնող հեղուկը հնարավոր է ավելի անվտանգ է, քան սովորական սիգարետի տարբեր բարդ հավելումներ պարունակող այրվող խառնուրդը: Բայց գոլորշի արտադրող հեղուկների կամ պինդ քարթրիջների վտանգավորությունը դեռ երկարաժամկետ ուսումնասիրված չի: Էլ. սիգարետը վտանգավոր է ամենաքիչը գոնե անվերահսկելի նիկոտինի չափաբաժին ստանալու առումով (եթե ինքնավերահսկումդ կորցնես, կարող ես մի քարթրիջ անընդմեջ ծխել մինչև մարտկոցի «նստելը», միջինացված՝ վերոհիշյալ մոդելի մի քարթրիջի նիկոտինը համարժեք է մի տուփ սովորական սիգարեթին):  Կարելի է հեղուկով ու մեծ չափերի մարտկոցներով (կան ծխամորճանման, կամ էլ «փէջի տրուբա»-նման գիգանտ) էլ. սիգարետ-ծխամորճներ անդադար ծխել ու մեռնել: 



> 5.Ու ամենակարևորը իրո՞ք թարկել եք ավանդական սիգարետ ծխելը ու ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ հետո, եթե այո, նորից ցանկություն չի՞ առաջացել անցնել ավանդականին, թե՞ արդեն անցել եք:


Ինձ *թվում է*, որ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետը ինձ օգնեց թարկելու, սկբից ազատվեցի «խեժային» կախվածությունից (դժվարը առաջին երկու շաբաթն էր), մնաց նիկոտինայինը, հետո ազատվեցի նիկոտինայինից (շատ ավելի հեշտ էր, քան «խեժայինից» ազատվելը):

ՈՒ: Ասում են՝ ժամանակակից սովորական սիգարետների մեծամասնության բաղադրության մեջ բնական թութունը ավելի ու ավելի քիչ մաս է կազմում քան ավելցուկները: 
Ես ի սկբանե երկար ժամանակ նստած էի «օրգանիկ» ծխախոտի վրա, որի տուփը համենայն դեպս այդպես էր պնդում, 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
հետո անցա էլէկտրոնայինի, հետո՝ սպորտի առանց ծխախոտ, հիմա մենակ խմում եմ :Ճ

----------

insider (25.01.2017), John (25.01.2017), Հայկօ (25.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարծեմ ոչ մի երկրում հստակ չի օրենսդրությունը, բայց շատ տեղեր հասարակական վայրերում արգելված են թե սովորական,, թե էլեկտրոնային սիգարետները:
> 
> *Ու դա էլ ա միֆ, որ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետները անվնաս են*, FDA-ը զգուշացնում է, որ վնասակար են ու ծխելու «անվնաս ալտերնատիվը» չեն հանդիսանում:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ամենաճիշտը թարկելն ա, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի պետք ա փորձես: Իսկ առողջական նկատառումներով էլեկտրոնային սիգարետին անցնելը ինքնախաբեություն ա:


Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, թե որոնք են միշտ եղել ծխախոտի հիմնական վնաս տվող կոմպոնենտները։
1. Նիկոտինային կախվածություն
2. Խեժը թոքերում
3. Բարձր ջերմաստիճանը։

Հիմի էս էլեկտրոնային սիգարետներն առնվազն 2-ից զերծ են, երրորդն էլ քո ձեռն ա։
Կասե՞ս, թե էլեկտրոնայինի ինչ վտանգների մասին ա խոսքը։ Սովորական ինհալյատոր ա, որով սովետում հազար ու մի բան էին բուժում։

----------


## Հայկօ

Սրանցից առանց նիկոտինի լինում ա՞:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սրանցից առանց նիկոտինի լինում ա՞:


Էլեկտրոնային աշխարհի հնարավորությունները անսահմանափակ են՝ իհարկե լինում ա. Նիկոտինի դոզայի ընտրություն 0-ից մինչև մեռնելուց 10 պակաս, համերը՝ սկսած հայտնի «Կոնգրես»-ի համից, վերջացրած՝ տատիկի սարքած խաղողի մուրաբայի համով...

----------

insider (26.01.2017), Աթեիստ (25.01.2017), Հայկօ (25.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, թե որոնք են միշտ եղել ծխախոտի հիմնական վնաս տվող կոմպոնենտները։
> 1. Նիկոտինային կախվածություն
> 2. Խեժը թոքերում
> 3. Բարձր ջերմաստիճանը։
> 
> Հիմի էս էլեկտրոնային սիգարետներն առնվազն 2-ից զերծ են, երրորդն էլ քո ձեռն ա։
> Կասե՞ս, թե էլեկտրոնայինի ինչ վտանգների մասին ա խոսքը։ Սովորական ինհալյատոր ա, որով սովետում հազար ու մի բան էին բուժում։


Ծխախոտի ծուխը բացի նիկոտինից ու խեժից լիքը տոքսիկ նյութեր ու ultra fine particles ա պարունակում, որոնք վնաս են առողջությանը։ Էլեկտրոնային սիգարետի հեղուկը մաքուր ջուր չի, այլ տարբեր քիմիական նյութեր ա պարունակում, ներառյալ UFP-ներ, որոնցից շատերի ազդեցությունը առողջության վրա դեռ պարզ չի։ Եթե նայես, ոչ մի էլեկտրոնային սիգարետ արտադրող ընկերություն իր մարկետինգում ռիսկ չի անում ասել, որ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետը անվնաս է, այլ ասում է, որ ավելի անվնաս է, քան սովորական սիգարետը։ Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ծխախոտը մարդու առողջության համար ամենավտանգավոր բաներից մեկն է ու ամենամեծ թվով մահացությունների պատճառն է, որը կարելի էր կանխարգելել, «սովորական սիգարետից ավելի անվնաս» լինելը հեչ էլ հանգստացնող պնդում չի։



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

Տրիբուն (25.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> 5.Ու ամենակարևորը իրո՞ք *թարկել* եք ավանդական սիգարետ ծխելը ու ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ հետո, եթե այո, նորից ցանկություն չի՞ առաջացել անցնել ավանդականին, թե՞ արդեն անցել եք:





> Ամեն դեպքում ամենաճիշտը *թարկելն* ա, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի պետք ա փորձես: Իսկ առողջական նկատառումներով էլեկտրոնային սիգարետին անցնելը ինքնախաբեություն ա:





> Ինձ թվում է, որ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետը ինձ օգնեց *թարկելու*, սկբից ազատվեցի «խեժային» կախվածությունից (դժվարը առաջին երկու շաբաթն էր), մնաց նիկոտինայինը, հետո ազատվեցի նիկոտինայինից (շատ ավելի հեշտ էր, քան «խեժայինից» ազատվելը):


Ժող, ինչի՞ եք սաղդ թար*կ*ել գրում  :Think:

----------

Արէա (25.01.2017), Հայկօ (25.01.2017), մարդագայլուկ (25.01.2017), Վիշապ (25.01.2017)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Ժող, ինչի՞ եք սաղդ թար*կ*ել գրում


Ինձ էլ ա Էդ հարցը միշտ տանջել  :Jpit: 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող, ինչի՞ եք սաղդ թար*կ*ել գրում


Ճիշտը կ-ով չի՞ 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտը կ-ով չի՞


Կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի հանձնարարելի ձև չի: Բառարաններում էդ ձևը կա, բայց հղվում ա «գ»-ովի վրա (այսինքն՝ «Թարկ. տե՛ս թարգ», «Թարկել. տե՛ս թարգել»), գրականությունում ու մամուլում էլ (հին ու նոր) անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ ա հանդիպում, քան գ-ով տարբերակը: Այսինքն ոչ մեկը քեզ չի կարող ասել, որ սխալ ես գրում, բայց իմ նման զարմանալ կարող են  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. էս գրառումները ավելի ուշ կտեղափոխեմ լեզվական թեմա:

----------

insider (26.01.2017), John (25.01.2017), Հայկօ (25.01.2017), մարդագայլուկ (25.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2017), Վիշապ (25.01.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի հանձնարարելի ձև չի: Բառարաններում էդ ձևը կա, բայց հղվում ա «գ»-ովի վրա (այսինքն՝ «Թարկ. տե՛ս թարգ», «Թարկել. տե՛ս թարգել»), գրականությունում ու մամուլում էլ (հին ու նոր) անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ ա հանդիպում, քան գ-ով տարբերակը: Այսինքն ոչ մեկը քեզ չի կարող ասել, որ սխալ ես գրում, բայց իմ նման զարմանալ կարող են 
> 
> հ.գ. էս գրառումները ավելի ուշ կտեղափոխեմ լեզվական թեմա:


Վայ քո, լուրջ, ես գիտեի «կ»-ն ա ճիշտը, իսկ «գ»-ն բարբառային խոսակցական տարբերակն ա  :Jpit:  Խմբովի եղանք խայտառակ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (25.01.2017), insider (26.01.2017), Վիշապ (25.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս «պարկել»-ու պես եղավ, որ լիքը մարդ ռ-ով համարում ա խոսակցական տարբերակ, ինչ ա թե կոպիտ ա հնչում ։)
Ստեղ գոնե սխալ չի, ի տարբերություն «պարկել»-ուն։

Մի քանի սենց բառ էլ կա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վայ քո, լուրջ, ես գիտեի «կ»-ն ա ճիշտը, իսկ «գ»-ն բարբառային խոսակցական տարբերակն ա  Խմբովի եղանք խայտառակ


Խայտառակ ասիր ու թողիր, ես էլ մտածում էի՝ ջհանդամ, ռուսերեն ու անգլերեն տենց էլ չսովորեցի, գոնե մի քիչ հայերեն գիտեմ։

----------


## Հայկօ

Թեման բարձրացնեմ: Մի տարի ու երկու ամիս ա՝ չեմ ծխում, լրիվ անցել եմ վեյփելուն (կամ «էլեկտրոնային ծխախոտին»): Զրո ցանկություն ունեմ հետ անցնելու անալոգ սիգարետներին: Մինչև էդ մոտ տասը տարի ծխել էի, ընդ որում՝ շատ սիրում էի ծխել:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Թեման բարձրացնեմ: Մի տարի ու երկու ամիս ա՝ չեմ ծխում, լրիվ անցել եմ վեյփելուն (կամ «էլեկտրոնային ծխախոտին»): Զրո ցանկություն ունեմ հետ անցնելու անալոգ սիգարետներին: Մինչև էդ մոտ տասը տարի ծխել էի, ընդ որում՝ շատ սիրում էի ծխել:


Իսկ դա էլ թողնել չե՞ս ուզում։

----------

boooooooom (29.08.2018), Տրիբուն (29.08.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Թեման բարձրացնեմ: Մի տարի ու երկու ամիս ա՝ չեմ ծխում, լրիվ անցել եմ վեյփելուն (կամ «էլեկտրոնային ծխախոտին»): Զրո ցանկություն ունեմ հետ անցնելու անալոգ սիգարետներին: Մինչև էդ մոտ տասը տարի ծխել էի, ընդ որում՝ շատ սիրում էի ծխել:


Գիտեմ, որ ծխել թարկողները առողջության հարցում լիքը դրական տեղաշարժեր են զգում։ Ու իմ համոզմամբ վայպը սիգարետից էնքան անվնաս ա, որ դու էլ պտի զգացած լինեիր։
Կարճ ասած՝ պատմի ։)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ դա էլ թողնել չե՞ս ուզում։


Դեռ չէ: Որովհետև հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր ա: Սիգարետի նման չի, երբ «Գառնին», «Մարլբորոն» ու քո ձեռքով փաթաթած թութունը համարյա նույն բանն են: Ավելի մոտ ա, ասենք, կոմպ ընտրելուն ու օգտագործելուն. կարող ես էժան օֆիսային բան առնել, կարող ես թանկ, հզոր, գեյմերական կոմպ ունենալ, կարող ես գույնզգույն լույսերով թիթիզ բան քշել, կոմպակտ ու հարմար նոթբուկ ունենալ, կամ էլ նույնիսկ դու քո ձեռքով հավաքել քո կոմպը: Ու բոլորի տված փորձը շատ տարբեր ա: Իմ առաջին վեյփը փոքրիկ, թույլ բան էր՝ քիչ գոլորշիով, որ համարյա նույն էֆեկտն էր տալիս, ինչ սիգարետ քաշելը, դրա համար անցումս հեշտ եղավ: Հաջորդն ավելի հզոր էր, մի քիչ ավելի մեծ, սկզբունքային տարբեր էր (ոչ թե «բերան, հետո թոքեր», այլ «ուղիղ թոքեր»): Հիմա երրորդն եմ առել, սրա դեպքում միջի պարույրն ու բամբակը ես եմ հավաքում-սարքում, ոչ թե պատրաստի առնում եմ, լրացուցիչ հետաքրքրություն ա ավելացել՝ մետաղալարի նյութ, դիմադրություն, մարտկոցներ, վոլտեր-վատտեր, բամբակի տեսակ և այլն: Իսկ ես գաջեթներ սիրում եմ:

Հիմնականում ասում եմ, որ չեմ ուզում թողնել, որովհետև ծխելն էլ չէի ուզում թողնել: Անցել եմ վեյփինգին ոչ թե որովհետև կպած ուզում էի ծխելը թարգել, քռթ թարգել չէի կարողանում ու այլընտրանք էի փնտրում, այլ որովհետև հետաքրքիր էր նոր բան փորձելը: Սպասումներս ավելի քան արդարացան. անհամեմատ ավելի համեղ ա, հագեցնող ու հաճելի, պլյուս՝ լիքը էքսպերիմենտների հնարավորություն ա տալիս՝ հիմնականում նոր համեր ստեղծելու ու փորձելու առումով: Ծխախոտը միշտ ծխախոտ ա, ամենաշատը մենթոլով կամ առանց դրա լինի, իսկ վեյփինգի դեպքում կարող ես գրեթե ցանկացած համ ունենալ կամ ինքդ ստանալ՝ մրգեր, քաղցրավենիք, խմորեղեն, ցիտրուս, կոլա, սառնամանիք, դարչին, պաղպաղակ, կրեմ-բրյուլե, նույնիսկ գարեջուր, վիսկի ու շամպայն, նույնիսկ հենց ծխախոտ, եթե ուզես. հնարավորությունները գրեթե անվերջ են: Ես հիմնականում արևադարձային մրգեր եմ սիրում՝ մի թեթև սառնությամբ:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.08.2018), Բարեկամ (30.08.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գիտեմ, որ ծխել թարգողները առողջության հարցում լիքը դրական տեղաշարժեր են զգում։ Ու իմ համոզմամբ վայպը սիգարետից էնքան անվնաս ա, որ դու էլ պտի զգացած լինեիր։
> Կարճ ասած՝ պատմի ։)


Իրականում շատ մեծ տարբերություն չեմ զգացել, որովհետև էսքպերիմենտը մաքուր չէր. ծխելը թարգեցի, բայց զուգահեռ էնքան երկար սթրեսների ու զանազան այլ կղանքների մեջ ընկա, որ դժվար ա ասել՝ հիմա ավելի լավ ե՞մ, թե՞ վատ: Ակնհայտ պլյուսներից՝ համի ու հոտի զգացողության վերականգնում, ավելի լավ քնել, ավելի հեշտ արթնանալ, հինգ հարկ բարձրանալուց շունչը չփչել: Գումարած՝ երբ երկար չեմ վեյփում, չեմ մեռնում, իսկ երկար չծխելուց վատանում էի: Ասենք 12 ժամ ինքնաթիռում հանգիստ դիմանում եմ, մտքովս էլ չի անցնում: Ծխելուց առաջացող էն ստանդարտ խնդիրները՝ հազ-բան, չեմ ունեցել, դրա համար դրանց մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.08.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իրականում շատ մեծ տարբերություն չեմ զգացել, որովհետև էսքպերիմենտը մաքուր չէր. ծխելը թարգեցի, բայց զուգահեռ էնքան երկար սթրեսների ու զանազան այլ կղանքների մեջ ընկա, որ դժվար ա ասել՝ հիմա ավելի լավ ե՞մ, թե՞ վատ: Ակնհայտ պլյուսներից՝ *համի ու հոտի զգացողության վերականգնում, ավելի լավ քնել, ավելի հեշտ արթնանալ, հինգ հարկ բարձրանալուց շունչը չփչել:* Գումարած՝ երբ երկար չեմ վեյփում, չեմ մեռնում, իսկ երկար չծխելուց վատանում էի: Ասենք 12 ժամ ինքնաթիռում հանգիստ դիմանում եմ, մտքովս էլ չի անցնում: Ծխելուց առաջացող էն ստանդարտ խնդիրները՝ հազ-բան, չեմ ունեցել, դրա համար դրանց մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել:


Էսքանն արդեն ահագին տարբերություն ա, տնաշեն ։)

----------

Հայկօ (29.08.2018), Ներսես_AM (29.08.2018), Տրիբուն (01.09.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Թեման բարձրացնեմ: Մի տարի ու երկու ամիս ա՝ չեմ ծխում, լրիվ անցել եմ վեյփելուն (կամ «էլեկտրոնային ծխախոտին»): Զրո ցանկություն ունեմ հետ անցնելու անալոգ սիգարետներին: Մինչև էդ մոտ տասը տարի ծխել էի, ընդ որում՝ շատ սիրում էի ծխել:


Լրիվ անտեղյակ մարդուն մի քիչ կծանոթացնե՞ս։
Խանութների հղումներ, լավ ու վատ սարքեր, օգտագործման ձև, և այլն։

----------


## Universe

Ես չէի դասը վեյփինգը  էլ սիգարետների շարքին։ Էտ ավելի շատ օգտագործման մոդելով  կալյանիա նման, քան սիգարետի/սխախոտի։
Այ, ամենահաջող փորձը էլ սիգարետ ստեղծելու, որն իրոք գոնե քիչա վնասում թոքերը, շրջապատի մարդկանց, հետնել հոտ չի թողնում, դա իմ կարծիքով այքոսնա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես չէի դասը վեյփինգը  էլ սիգարետների շարքին։ Էտ ավելի շատ օգտագործման մոդելով  կալյանիա նման, քան սիգարետի/սխախոտի։
> Այ, ամենահաջող փորձը էլ սիգարետ ստեղծելու, որն իրոք գոնե քիչա վնասում թոքերը, շրջապատի մարդկանց, հետնել հոտ չի թողնում, դա իմ կարծիքով այքոսնա։


Կակռազ այքոսը լավ էլ հոտ ա թողնում, ու լավ էլ վնասում ա։
Իսկ վայփինգը, ճիշտ ես սիգարետ չի, ու իրա առավելությունը հենց դրանում ա, որ մարդից սիգարետից հրաժարելու համար անցնում են դրան, ու արդյունքում օրգանիզմին չեն վնասում։

----------

Հայկօ (01.09.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լրիվ անտեղյակ մարդուն մի քիչ կծանոթացնե՞ս։
> Խանութների հղումներ, լավ ու վատ սարքեր, օգտագործման ձև, և այլն։


Լավ մեծ թեմա... Հիմա չեմ կարողանա մանրամասն գրել, բայց անպայման կգրեմ, հենց հաջողացնեմ:

----------

Արէա (01.09.2018)

----------


## Universe

> Կակռազ այքոսը լավ էլ հոտ ա թողնում, ու լավ էլ վնասում ա։
> Իսկ վայփինգը, ճիշտ ես սիգարետ չի, ու իրա առավելությունը հենց դրանում ա, որ մարդից սիգարետից հրաժարելու համար անցնում են դրան, ու արդյունքում օրգանիզմին չեն վնասում։


Այքոսն ավելի շատա հոտ թողնում քան սիգարետը՞, կամ ավելի շատա վնասում քան սիգարետը՞: 
Բրո մեքենայի մեջ հոտ ընդհանրապես չի մնում, տանը չեմ ծխում բայց փակ տարածությունում հոտն ու ծխի քանակը հաստատ չես համեմատի սիգարետի հետ… Մեջը սմալա չկա, բա էլ ո՞նց եղավ սովորական սիգարետից վնասակար... 
Վեյփինգի վատն էլ նայա, որ հեղուկներն իրականում ահավոր շատ են կեղծում, ՀՀ ում չգիտեմ, բայց օրինակ Մոսկվայում երևի 80-90 տոկոսը կեղծ են ու անորակ. Ասենք բզբզալու համար վատ չի, բայց դե դրա վատն էլ նայա, որ հաճախակի ես օգտվում, քան նույն այքոսից:  Իմ պատկերացմամբ ու փորձով, այքոսից հետո սովորական սիգարետն ահավոր տհաճ ու անտանելի բանա դառնում, իսկ այ վեյփինգից հետո, ուզզում ես մի հատ դուրս գաս մաքուր օդի ծխելու)))

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այքոսն ավելի շատա հոտ թողնում քան սիգարետը՞, կամ ավելի շատա վնասում քան սիգարետը՞: 
> Բրո մեքենայի մեջ հոտ ընդհանրապես չի մնում, տանը չեմ ծխում բայց փակ տարածությունում հոտն ու ծխի քանակը հաստատ չես համեմատի սիգարետի հետ… Մեջը սմալա չկա, բա էլ ո՞նց եղավ սովորական սիգարետից վնասակար... 
> Վեյփինգի վատն էլ նայա, որ հեղուկներն իրականում ահավոր շատ են կեղծում, ՀՀ ում չգիտեմ, բայց օրինակ Մոսկվայում երևի 80-90 տոկոսը կեղծ են ու անորակ. Ասենք բզբզալու համար վատ չի, բայց դե դրա վատն էլ նայա, որ հաճախակի ես օգտվում, քան նույն այքոսից:  Իմ պատկերացմամբ ու փորձով, այքոսից հետո սովորական սիգարետն ահավոր տհաճ ու անտանելի բանա դառնում, իսկ այ վեյփինգից հետո, ուզզում ես մի հատ դուրս գաս մաքուր օդի ծխելու)))


եթե ծխախոտների մեջ դեռ լինում ա ոչ այնքան տհաճ հոտովը, ապա այքոսների մեջ տենց դեռ չի հանդիպել։ Բոլորի հոտն ահավոր զզվելի ա չծխողի համար։
Վնասակարությունը չեմ ասել ծխախոտից վնասակար ա, ասել եմ, որ լավ էլ վնասակար ա, ի տարբերություն վայփի, որի մեջ էդ վնասակար գործոները հասցված են մինիմումի։ Պարզ ա, որ եթե գնաս էժան ու անորակն առնես, համապատասխան արդյունք ես ստանալու, ՀայկՕն ինքն ա պատվիրում, ինքն ա սարքում, կողքի նստողներին էլ բացարձակն տհաճություն չի պատճառում։

----------


## Gayl

> Այքոսն ավելի շատա հոտ թողնում քան սիգարետը՞, կամ ավելի շատա վնասում քան սիգարետը՞:


Կարողա և ավելի շատ ա վնասում, եթե գիտական ապացույց կա ներկայացրու կարդանք:
Ամենակասկածելին էն ա, որ այքոսի ծխախոտը քանդելուց պլաստմասե նման ֆիլտր ես հայտնաբերում, երբ այն այրում ես նույն հոտնա գալիս, ինչ որ այքոս ծխողի ծխից: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ նյութ է դա իրականում ու  ինքը օրգանիզմ ներթափանցում է, թե ոչ?

----------

